#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  А как насчёт чая в Москве в эти выходные ?

## куру хунг

Буду в выходные (19-20 ноября) в столице. Очень хочется всех увидеть опять в реале, с превеликим удовольствием бы почаёвничал с единоЧАЯтелями.Только время встречи давайте назначать с учётом того что в 15.00 мне нужно быть на лекциях А. Берзина, т. е. наверно оптимально часиков в 11-12.

----------


## Ersh

А в субботу или в воскресенье?

----------


## куру хунг

> А в субботу или в воскресенье?


 Мне без разницы.

----------


## Ersh

А если после лекций?

----------


## куру хунг

> А если после лекций?


 Лекции заканчиваются в 21.00, мне вообще-то всё равно ,как другие ,если смогут, то без проблем.

----------


## Граакль

Оптимал, кстати, попить чаю прямо там в открытом центре.
Там чайная получше.

Между лекциями будет 2-3 часа перерыва как раз где-то с 17-19.

----------


## Ersh

а где это?

----------


## Граакль

> а где это?


2 минуты пешком от метро Тульская.
Там детский торговый центр 4-этажный, а это пристройка к нему.

----------


## куру хунг

Ребят, ну если договоритесь о чаепитии, кто-нить проинформируйте меня по тел. 89603463811, а то я неизвестно когда смогу до компа добраться, а сейчас отбываю через час в столицу. Премного благодарен.

----------


## Ersh

ок, я правда не знаю доберусь ли

----------

